# Goat pictures



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I went out this afternoon and took some photos of Phoebe and her 'sisters'. Here they all are enjoying their browse although some have no table manners and insist in standing on it to eat. Tsk, youngsters today.








Phoebe









Head shot showing her black eyes

















Stinking Dudders (soon for the chop)









Miserable Maude, also for the chop.








The goatshed.Centre aisle /stall 5









stalls 1-4

























take note of the hen









cos here she is about to lay an egg under the goat bed.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Erm i don't mean to state the obvious but no wonder Maude is miserable i think i would be as well.

Marina


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm i don't mean to state the obvious but no wonder Maude is miserable i think i would be as well.
> 
> Marina


 
I'm afraid you'll have to state the obvious as I can't see why she would be miserable.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shes for the chop 

Marina


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

in your first pic it looks like your turkeys stuck somewhere it shouldent be :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Shes for the chop
> 
> Marina


 Errr, goats, like most other animals, have no concept of death. She doesn't know she is for the chop, nor will she know it when I take her to the abattoir and stand her in position to get stunned. She won't know anything about it, nor will Dudders.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> in your first pic it looks like your turkeys stuck somewhere it shouldent be :lol2:


 Teehee so she does.
Stupid bird decided she wanted to live in the goat yard and she eats whatever they eat. She's perfectly capable of flying out and eating wheat and maize but no, she prefers ewe and lamb pellets and browse.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Errr, goats, like most other animals, have no concept of death. She doesn't know she is for the chop, nor will she know it when I take her to the abattoir and stand her in position to get stunned. She won't know anything about it, nor will Dudders.


Wow grow a sense of humour will you!!!!

Marina


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Teehee so she does.
> Stupid bird decided she wanted to live in the goat yard and she eats whatever they eat. She's perfectly capable of flying out and eating wheat and maize but no, she prefers ewe and lamb pellets and browse.


maybe theres something in them that he likes ???


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

you say chickens about to lay under the goat bed what you mean by goat bed


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

interesting pics

what sizes are the goats pens..

id love to have a big enough space for farm animals..

do yours get to free roam too...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am sorry fen woman but no wonder you had an ill goat looks like a dump site rusty wire stuff lieing everywhere ad not be prowd to show pictures of an area like that


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh the pens seem fine, if you notice the rusty bars are on the outside and the non rusty ones are closer to the goats, but what does it matter they are secure, they look healthy and happy to me.

seen worse conditions than that in some of the farms ive worked in! at least there not wallowing in the phases and coverd in poo, with over grown feet so on so 4th


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

If you love animals and your goats, how could you let any get ""Chopped""?? Very sad...poor goats


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aoifetanty said:


> If you love animals and your goats, how could you let any get ""Chopped""?? Very sad...poor goats


agree even if shes aggresive then why is she thats like putting a dog down with out understanding why first


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Wow grow a sense of humour will you!!!!
> 
> Marina


 
Given that you didn't put a smily or any other indication that you were trying to make a joke, how was I supposed to know that you weren't a rabic vegan and deadly serious?:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sparkle said:


> interesting pics
> 
> what sizes are the goats pens..
> 
> ...


 
Each stall is 6' X 6' and only really used to confine nannies about to give birth or sick ones, otherwise they are communal. Free roam? You mean in the goat yard where they are pictured eating their browse or do you mean more land? Given that goats are not grazers, they don't actually need acres of grass. In fact it was grass which killed little Willy's sister in his last home as all the goats got some kind of a worm off snails which love lush grass and she died of it and Willy was very sick which is why he is so skinny.
Goats live in bare stony, sandy type places so the yard I have for them is perfect.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

still looks like a dump site


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> am sorry fen woman but no wonder you had an ill goat looks like a dump site rusty wire stuff lieing everywhere ad not be prowd to show pictures of an area like that


 Rusty bars? What rusty wire? ??

What rusty wire? I don't have any wire, rusty or otherwise laying about. Are you being deliberately aggressive and bloody insulting?
The goat had acidosis caused by eating too many chopped carrots too quickly.Even if there was rusty wire laying about, I don't know of any disease which could be caught by it. There is nothing dangerous about rust.
I am proud of showing those pictures as my goats have a darn good home. Do you think I'm worried about what a fool like you says, when others who have been here and seen it say that it's a good goat area. Flipping maroon :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> If you love animals and your goats, how could you let any get ""Chopped""?? Very sad...poor goats


 Ohhh, you don't eat meat then? Or you only eat nice factory farmed meat fromt he supermarket? Or that special Tesco meat free meat?
Come on, do tell, which is it?
You don't drink milk either? Or only soya milk? Because if you drink milk, you know that you are a direct cause of 24 hour old baby calves being ripped from their mothers where they and she will scream for each other for up to a week? Or is that ok as long as you don't have to see or hear it?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Each stall is 6' X 6' and only really used to confine nannies about to give birth or sick ones, otherwise they are communal. Free roam? You mean in the goat yard where they are pictured eating their browse or do you mean more land? Given that goats are not grazers, they don't actually need acres of grass. In fact it was grass which killed little Willy's sister in his last home as all the goats got some kind of a worm off snails which love lush grass and she died of it and Willy was very sick which is why he is so skinny.
> Goats live in bare stony, sandy type places so the yard I have for them is perfect.


 
OH

theres goats where i live about 1/2 a mile away and they have an amazing field and roam and graze... i used to help with them during the summer thats why i asked as yours looks VERY different

i should get pics... their fields great



although i wil say your bedding is very clean and warm looking.. there does seem to be a few things scattered about and the fences dont look very safe or well made.. a bit ramshackle but then thats just surface stuff probably aqnd doesnt really matter...

it looks a tad hap hazard but your goats look very well fed and cared for..

well done


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> agree even if shes aggresive then why is she thats like putting a dog down with out understanding why first


 Since when have dogs become livestock. Do you think I'm a daft townie who keeps pet goats and poultry? I eat meat do you? So who is more honest? Me for keeping my own animals and rearing them for meat with humanity and compassion? Or someone who eats meat but is happy to buy animals which have had a dreadful life in factory farms, and then a long slow death, being terrified and in pain at the hands of people who don't care. I bet it's the latter.
Come on, I await your reply.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't need to defend Fenwoman because she is QUITE capable of defending herself :lol2: BUT.. what stupid comments you guys have made.

There is bugger all wrong with anything in those pics and what the hell is wrong with eating the goat???


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> tbh the pens seem fine, if you notice the rusty bars are on the outside and the non rusty ones are closer to the goats, but what does it matter they are secure, they look healthy and happy to me.
> 
> seen worse conditions than that in some of the farms ive worked in! at least there not wallowing in the phases and coverd in poo, with over grown feet so on so 4th


 My goats have everything they need. They have warm, dry, clean sapcious accommodation, a large flat dry area outside to roam in, stand in the shade, lay in the sun. The yard gets swept every other day. They get fresh browse collected daily as per the photographs. I take the tarp' out with me, put all the browse into it, then fold the sides into a sack and carry it down to the yard. Since goats hate to eat off the ground, it's placed onto one of their platforms and then removed after an hour when they've eaten it all.
The only rust I can see in any of the pictures is surface rust on the large 'Heras' fence panels which keep them safely confined in the yard. If that fool thinks that my goats would be any happier or healthier if I went out with a brillo pad and cleaned the rust off and polished the fencing, he is just as daft as he looks.
I notice he made no comment at all about the airy, light, spacious and clean stalls.
For some reason he is getting his frilly knickers into a twist and having a hissy fit and being downright insulting. Needless to say, the vet, people who have been here personally, the animal welfare officer who comes occasionally to inspect my movement and medicine books and one of the top breeders of Saanens in the country who brings me all her surplus billy kids, is more than happy with my set up.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

aoifetanty said:


> If you love animals and your goats, how could you let any get ""Chopped""?? Very sad...poor goats


i love animals and i still slaughter my chickens for the table.

at least i am able to do it myself, rather than being a wimp and relying on the tescos slaughtman to do it for me.

if you eat meat, should you not be able to kill and prepare it yourself? or is that too hands on for most folks these days?

people are too removed from the food chain in modern life. its good to know how your sunday roast has been raised and fed and killed. its life (and death)

N


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Wow grow a sense of humour will you!!!!
> 
> Marina


startimg trouble again are we


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

right nothing wrong with eating any meat and yes i do eat meat all bought from local farmers markets or from farm shops cant see how people can say theres nothing up with them pics and fen woman get of your high horse tetanus is cause by rusty wire and nails so you cant say theres nothing to do with rust and dont cal me a moron you boot (name for a name ) your the one that thinks shock coloers are a good training aid for dogs you may have for got but i was the one on river cottage that said you should try one on your self and see how you like it in case you for got


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sparkle said:


> OH
> 
> theres goats where i live about 1/2 a mile away and they have an amazing field and roam and graze... i used to help with them during the summer thats why i asked as yours looks VERY different
> 
> ...


 I can assure you that there is nothing ramshackle about heras fence panels. They are extremely safe and well made. I suggest you google for 'Heras fencing'. It's the strong heavy stuff they use around building sites after all.
So what if there are things scattered about. Not sure what things exactly you mean byut even if there are, so what? How would they be harmful, dangerous or bad?
Lush grazing for goats is not only a waste since they are not grazers but browsers, it is also not good for them as 
1/ they get worms off snails which can kill them
2/ if they did decide to eat it, they would blow up with gas and die a horrible and painful death.Goats must not be allowed to eat lush grass. It kills them.
I have kept goats for around 25 years now and nobody who ever visited has ever had anything bad to say about them. For some reason, a couple of spiteful people have decided that they don't like my set up without even having seen it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> right nothing wrong with eating any meat and yes i do eat meat all bought from local farmers markets or from farm shops cant see how people can say theres nothing up with them pics and fen woman get of your high horse tetanus is cause by rusty wire and nails so you cant say theres nothing to do with rust and dont cal me a moron you boot (name for a name ) your the one that thinks shock coloers are a good training aid for dogs you may have for got but i was the one on river cottage that said you should try one on your self and see how you like it in case you for got


 So without having been here you have decided that the goat yard is full of rusty wire and nails? How bizarre. Oh and the goats are all vacinated, including against tetanus so even if I did go down there and scatter nails about for some odd reason, they would be safe from tetanus.Tetanus BTW is not caused by rust, it is caused by a bacteria which grows outside on my things and enteres the bloodstream by way of a puncture wound which could wuite easily come from a rose thorn, a splinter or even if you had a graze on your hand and decided to do some weeding in the soil. Crikey, you are not very bright are you?
If you are going to quote me, please do it accurately or keep your mouth closed. In fact the latter might be a good idea because you are showing yourself up for an ignorant, spiteful, mean minded person. If you were female I'd say you were hormonal.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I can assure you that there is nothing ramshackle about heras fence panels. They are extremely safe and well made. I suggest you google for 'Heras fencing'. It's the strong heavy stuff they use around building sites after all.
> So what if there are things scattered about. Not sure what things exactly you mean byut even if there are, so what? How would they be harmful, dangerous or bad?
> Lush grazing for goats is not only a waste since they are not grazers but browsers, it is also not good for them as
> 1/ they get worms off snails which can kill them
> ...


 
oh i wasnt being spiteful at all...

IM not like that.. i have lots of friends and a cheeky BF to make sure i stay in good spirits.. trust me they wouldnt let me get grumpy and spitelful.. human company as wel as animal company is pramount to that LOL

If youre happy then thats grand..

i did say the bedding looked fab and the goats well cared for.. not that you took the compliment... Im 35 and the goat place i helped at has been there over 30 years..

its a fabby wee place.. each to their own eh??

I wouldnt say free roaming for animals is a waste...
your set up was just diofferent to that i am used to doesnt mean its wrong.. and i jsut felt it was a tad messy.. i could be wrong .. of course.. and the place i helped at for years could also be wrong and thats where ive gotten my OVERLY tidy ideas from.. so im willing to listen

again.. messy is in the eye of the beholder im a bloody OCD perfectionist..

better than being a grumpy old git id say which i could easily be trust me


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

My oh was doing an electrical job with an apprentise,there were apple tree's with lovely apples ready for eating.Would the apprentise eat an apple...no...why...because it hadn't come from tesco's.lol
If people actually knew where their food came from and i don't mean asda,tesco etc they would starve!!!!!
We go out and get rabbits etc and dress them ourselves....Good on ya Fenwoman.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i love animals and i still slaughter my chickens for the table.
> 
> at least i am able to do it myself, rather than being a wimp and relying on the tescos slaughtman to do it for me.
> 
> ...


 
agree totally

hence why i spent 2 weeks on carrour estate was sick first time i did it.. but u get over it.. that was the joys of being a gamekeepers girlfriend LOL


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Am I being blind? I can't see any "stuff" scattered around in those pics. Animals may be! (which obviously is fine!) But no "stuff"? ANd very little rust - but then anything metal outside tends to rust, and there's nothing wrong with that as long as it's all sturdy, not broken with sharp edges - and I can't see anything like that either??


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Please can people remain polite when posting, its really not that hard to!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Please can people remain polite when posting, its really not that hard to!


yup sure...


i was trying.. obviously failing badly...

me bad sorry


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> yup sure...
> 
> 
> i was trying.. obviously failing badly...
> ...


o soz lol me to fluffy but am alowed to be called a moron and dumb in not so many words


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> o soz lol me to fluffy but am alowed to be called a moron and dumb in not so many words


 
u are a moron.. 


but a moron with a life albeit a tiresome one of wicked men and partying : victory:

now get out this thread before u get a row..


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I would eat your goat anytime Fenwoman.: victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> I would eat your goat anytime Fenwoman.: victory:


 
me too andy.. with moroccan spices


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

sparkle said:


> u are a moron..
> 
> 
> but a moron with a life albeit a tiresome one of wicked men and partying : victory:
> ...


lol am leaving it as it is


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

The Goats look great, we kept Anglo Nubians years back, they grazed on the poor pasture the horses and sheep had already grazed and were stabled at night, we had happy goats, lots of milk and lots of kids, they are just buggers for escaping and distroying the garden and always when the fruit and veg is at its best :lol2:

I think you would love my mums place....... organicly raised pigs in pens made from Pallets and home made sleeping quarters, mad jacob sheep mingling with very old dotty ponys, geese harrasing the cats and ofter a chiken stretched out warming itself by the Rayburn, it sounds like choas but its the most tranquil place you could wish for, and the meat from the pigs and lambs is out of this world.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sparkle said:


> oh i wasnt being spiteful at all...
> 
> IM not like that.. i have lots of friends and a cheeky BF to make sure i stay in good spirits.. trust me they wouldnt let me get grumpy and spitelful.. human company as wel as animal company is pramount to that LOL
> 
> ...


 I would be the first to say that the place is untidy but since when did any animal die of 'untidiness'?
The spiteful label wasn't aimed at you sparkle it was aimed at adamand titch who read my thread and started a completely unwarranted tirade against me for some unknown reason.
Heras fencing is about the most secure method of keeping goats in place. What do they use at the place you know of?
A lot of smallholders and poultry breeders use Heras fencing and all of my poultry breeding pens are made from the panels too.
Humans get too hung up on what a place looks like and not what the animals are kept like. As I say, there is nothing to harm the goats in that paddock, I sweep it every other day . It's hard packed clay soil so is rock hard, perfect for wearing down hooves and keeping feet tight.
The area my dogs play in is also untidy with bones, toys, balls, pull rope laying about, plus a couple of pallets on the ground. They have dug holes all over the place too. They have fun all day long. But perhaps people would imagine they'd be better off in nice clean bare concrete runs.
Yes I saw the bit where you said the stalls were clean and the goats looked well but then you said in the same breath that the fencing looked ramshackle and not secure.
We'll have to agree to disagree given that you have never visited my place and seen it in the flesh and have never kept goats yourself.
Does the person with this herd of goats have a herd name? I may even know of them or even know them as I know a few 'goaty' people, having kept goats for 25 years.What breed are they? And I'm definately interested to know how they are kept confined on the land.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The goats at the sanctuary have paddocks to roam in but it is grazed by our 5 sheep and 2 horses and 6 geese so not exactly lush. I must say though that they prefer to eat the hawthorn that grows along the boundary fences. Fenwomans pens look fine to me, must admit I dont eat meat but do understand the concept of rearing it for your own use even though I couldnt do it myself.Im too bloody soft:lol2: nobody will ever have me preaching about becoming vege even my kids and OH eat meat, Each to there own I suppose but I dont agree with Intensive farming at all. Heres a few pics of some our rescued goats




































Gertie our pygmy nannys photo taken when we first got her.She was kept in a tiny garden for a year and needed her feet trimming and worming as never been done


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> I would eat your goat anytime Fenwoman.: victory:


 Well you too are invited along with Nerys and Rory to a sumptious feast when my kitchen is finished. Bring your own booze though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sparkle said:


> me too andy.. with moroccan spices


and you have an invite too then.:welcome:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> and you have an invite too then.:welcome:


 koff koff me want to be invited to goat fest:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Fennie,

Nice looking goats there! And nothing wrong with your set-up hun.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> koff koff me want to be invited to goat fest:flrt:


 Looks like I shall have a dinner party when me kitchen's been done then dunnit. All are invited who want to come. I'll give an official invite on here when it's ready, anyone who wants to come and eat, drink and be merry will be given a warm welcome. I may have to go to the auction to buy some more chairs and none of the plates and cutlery matches but who cares?
I shall issue blindfolds for those who might have their senses upset by me luvverly wallpaper.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The goats at the sanctuary have paddocks to roam in but it is grazed by our 5 sheep and 2 horses and 6 geese so not exactly lush. I must say though that they prefer to eat the hawthorn that grows along the boundary fences. Fenwomans pens look fine to me, must admit I dont eat meat but do understand the concept of rearing it for your own use even though I couldnt do it myself.Im too bloody soft:lol2: nobody will ever have me preaching about becoming vege even my kids and OH eat meat, Each to there own I suppose but I dont agree with Intensive farming at all. Heres a few pics of some our rescued goats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awww bantam goats lol. Sadly foot trimming and worming never seems to get done to 'pet' goats. BTW my lot would go over that fence in a standing jump, hence the heras fence panels.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Fennie,
> 
> Nice looking goats there! And nothing wrong with your set-up hun.


 Thanks zoo-man. I did wonder if I was looking at the same picture as Adamandtitch as I couldn't for the life of me see rusty wire and nails laying all over the place along with ramshackle insecure fencing.
And of course, you are invited to my feast when I have it, too.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Thanks zoo-man. I did wonder if I was looking at the same picture as Adamandtitch as I couldn't for the life of me see rusty wire and nails laying all over the place along with ramshackle insecure fencing.
> And of course, you are invited to my feast when I have it, too.


Aw thanks Fennie.............but will there be a vegetarian alternative! hehe 

Or I could bring Lola my Blue-Front, who will happily eat my portion of meat!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aw thanks Fennie.............but will there be a vegetarian alternative! hehe
> 
> Or I could bring Lola my Blue-Front, who will happily eat my portion of meat!


 Yes there will be a veggie alternative if required. My son used to be veggie.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oi wheres my invite :lol2:


I think your goats an their home look fantastic fenny...........i used to be a fussy meat eater but will eat anything now lol 

i worked out why i was fussy i was just too lazy to chew :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oi wheres my invite :lol2:
> 
> 
> I think your goats an their home look fantastic fenny...........i used to be a fussy meat eater but will eat anything now lol
> ...


 
Everyone is welcome to my feast. Hmm I might hold it in say the end of January when the days are short and the weather is cold and everyone feels fed up. We can eat till we burst, then sit around a red hot rayburn drinking and chatting and spinning yarns. I am sure I can get 'big Ursa' to chew your meat for you, no trouble at all.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Everyone is welcome to my feast. Hmm I might hold it in say the end of January when the days are short and the weather is cold and everyone feels fed up. We can eat till we burst, then sit around a red hot aga drinking and chatting and spinning yarns. I am sure I can get 'big Ursa' to chew your meat for you, no trouble at all.:lol2:


 
sounds like a plan does that mmmmmmm nothing nicer than pre-chewed meat :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooh I have an awesome Goat pic..










Some kind of hybrid I think?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Im the handsomest Goat on this thread tbh. 

But i probably smell quite poor compared to the others. Rough with the smooth i guess.


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Fenwoman your goats look great and phoebe looks as if she has never been ill


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm hungry now....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenny those fences are internal.We have 4 large Paddocks then 2 duck paddocks Those fences are for keeping the ducks in not the goats out.The boundary fence is sheep wire with an electric fence above with Hawthorne behind it. Gertie goes where she pleases icluding the chicken coops but the bigger goats dont fit and tend to stay with the Highland Sheep and the Sussex sheep. Naughty Gertie puts her horns under the sheep and tips them up bad goat.She used to butt until she got fed up of everyone grabbing her handles :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gone back through (after reading this whole thread) and am really not seeing the problem with the pens. I wish I could bring myself to raise my own animals for meat.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman, you must have been off hand at some point about something the other guys thought was true, like you were with me and offended them, otherwise there was no need to bitch you off. Your goats are beautifull, and your place a wonderfull home for them, the turkey shouldnt be sticking its head up the goats bums tho lol. and when my inferior human of a macaw wants to leave home i,ll send her your way ,then i,ll know she,ll be looked after . poor maud and dudders tho they look so cute. my biggest regret is letting my ex send heidi and rhianne my goats to the slaughter man.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

OOh can I come to the goat fest? Always wanted to try goat! I promise I'll raid the husband's wine rack before I leave!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> OOh can I come to the goat fest? Always wanted to try goat! I promise I'll raid the husband's wine rack before I leave!


 O' course you can. All are welcome. Don't raid the wine rack on my account though cos I'm teetotal lol. Oi loikes me cuppa tea oi does.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> fenwoman, you must have been off hand at some point about something the other guys thought was true, like you were with me and offended them, otherwise there was no need to bitch you off. Your goats are beautifull, and your place a wonderfull home for them, the turkey shouldnt be sticking its head up the goats bums tho lol. and when my inferior human of a macaw wants to leave home i,ll send her your way ,then i,ll know she,ll be looked after . poor maud and dudders tho they look so cute. my biggest regret is letting my ex send heidi and rhianne my goats to the slaughter man.


 Crikey I offend loads of people cos I'm an opinionated big mouth. I expect people to be fair and honest though as I am (or try to be). I rarely mouth off out of sheer spite even if someone has upset me and I wouldn't initiate an attack on someone just because they said something at some time about something which I didn't like. I can't recall having upset them and if I had, I wish they'd have had a go at me there and then and asked me to explain myself which would have been the grown up thing to to and which is what I would have done, but hey, we're all different.
I think the turkey saw how worried I was by Phoebe scouring and was trying to stop the problem hehe. Trouble is I think she got the wrong bum.:lol2:

I take it your goats were females? Sad. I don't kill my girls ever. I end up with loads of geriatrics. The last one lived until she was in her teens and then only had to be put to sleep because she had cancer in her eye, which I had operated on and removed but it came back fast and spread to her brain and she was in bad pain. All within a month of getting her eye removed. So she was put to sleep. Another rescue so age not really known but she wasn't a youngster when I got her and I'd had her for 9 years.
I imagine you and your macaw will grow old and cantankerous together :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> you say chickens about to lay under the goat bed what you mean by goat bed


 Apologies for not answering your question before.
Goats dislike to sleep on the floor. They prefer to sleep on a platform or raised area. Since they are heavy and broke all the wooden platforms I made for them, I use the vari kennel tops and bottoms as goat beds. They sleep on top of them. They are in fact better than fixed wooden platforms since they are easier to scrub if they get soiled, and can be moved when I muck out.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> O' course you can. All are welcome. Don't raid the wine rack on my account though cos I'm teetotal lol. Oi loikes me cuppa tea oi does.


Ok bottle of wine for me and pot of tea for you. Suits me fine!!! Er...... can I borrow a goat stall to sleep in after?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Ok bottle of wine for me and pot of tea for you. Suits me fine!!! Er...... can I borrow a goat stall to sleep in after?


 I'm sure I can find a camp bed or you can kip on the sofa. There isn't much room in my little cottage but we'll manage.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

well as long as there's no drink-driving, I don't mind!


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Ohhh, you don't eat meat then? Or you only eat nice factory farmed meat fromt he supermarket? Or that special Tesco meat free meat?
> Come on, do tell, which is it?
> You don't drink milk either? Or only soya milk? Because if you drink milk, you know that you are a direct cause of 24 hour old baby calves being ripped from their mothers where they and she will scream for each other for up to a week? Or is that ok as long as you don't have to see or hear it?


 
I do eat meat, but I could NEVER love a pet goat and let it be taken away to be "chopped" as you said. I dont drink milk, or take butter. OH and the milk people buy, is from special DAIRY cows. Not from mothers who are after giving birth. So YES I do eat meat (free range chicken only though, not a fan of other meat anyway) and I dont drink milk or take butter. I love my animals and would never be able to proudly post photo's of them living and then eat them in a few weeks . I wish I could do something for them.  Its just Sad..


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

aoifetanty said:


> I do eat meat, but I could NEVER love a pet goat and let it be taken away to be "chopped" as you said.


To be fair, i couldnt do it either.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> I do eat meat, but I could NEVER love a pet goat and let it be taken away to be "chopped" as you said. I dont drink milk, or take butter. OH and the milk people buy, is from special DAIRY cows. Not from mothers who are after giving birth. So YES I do eat meat (free range chicken only though, not a fan of other meat anyway) and I dont drink milk or take butter. I love my animals and would never be able to proudly post photo's of them living and then eat them in a few weeks . I wish I could do something for them.  Its just Sad..


 Firstly, my goats are livestock not pets. Secondly, I think your naivety about how milk is produced is amusing. Why do cows, or any other mammals produce milk? To feed their babies. To be able to produce milk, the cow is made pregnant and has a calf. Since she is a dairy cow and her milk is worth money, the calf gets taken off her at 24 hours old so that the farmer gets all the milk to sell. If they are bull calves they may get shot imediately or sent abroad to be reared in the dark as veal and if they are heifers they will be retained to eventually breed and produce milk.
Your ignorance on the whole subject is a fine example of how far removed people have come from food production.
Then there is the final comment on you wanting to 'do something' for my goats. I have no idea what you would want to 'do' since I too eat meat but prefer to rear my own. I eat only chicken bred by myself, reared by myself and killed by myself and I eat goat bred, reared and killed by the abbatoir man and pork, this year bought in from someone who free ranges but next year, reared by myself as I'll buy 2 weaners and rear them.
What can you 'do' for the poor chickens you eat which aren't really free range as you imagine it, but reared in large sheds with thousands of birds and only a couple of pop holes to the outside which means that most never get outside at all. Then killed at only 8 weeks old, when my cockerels are still fluffy chicks. Yours grow so fast thanks to breeding in part and thanks to growth enhancers in their food, but this also means that their bones are weak from having to grow so fast so many suffer broken legs and pelvises.
Then on killing day, strange men in masks, go into the sheds and grab as many birds as they can any old how, holding them upside down by their legs, sometimes 5 birds per hand. The terrified birds are then stuffed into open crates and loaded onto lorries where they travel to the processing plant subject to noise, fumes, dust, and being cramped and petrified into the bargain. At the processibng plant they are again hung up by their legs on a conveyor belt, which dips their heads into a tank of water with an electric current running through it. This is to stun them before the final part, the guillotine which cuts their heads off. Only trouble is that chickens hung upside down will often lift their heads and miss the electric stunner, so they get their throats cut while still fully concious. If they are lucky. If they are unlucky and twitch or struggle, they may get a beak slilced off, or the top of their head sliced off, or half their face chopped off and they are still alive and fully concious. At the end of the conveyor sits an employee whose sole job it is to kill any birds which are still alive after going through the guillotine.
And this is the chicken you eat. Reared for only a few weeks, handled roughly by strangers and petrified every step of the way from farm to death.
Then there are my cockerels. They live a truly free ranging life, out in all weathers, running with other chickens wherever they want, eating worms, insects, spiders, scratching about under the trees and to bed at night with a dish full of grain. At the end, I pick them up, they know me and are not afraid. I take them to the killing block, they are not afraid, I stand the in position and talk to them and stroke them, they are not afraid and then they are dead. No pain, no fear, no stress.
But of couirse, it's easier not to think about the horrible life and death your chickens have isn't it. Much easier on you not to have to kill your own chickens if you want to eat it. Hmm, what's more important to a true animal lover. Their own feelings, or those of the animal destined to become food?:whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I suggest everyone who has posted 'poor goat' comments on this thread stops making ignorant comments and THANKS fenwoman for taking the time to write that huge post in order to educate you.

I hope they start teaching high school kids how to humanely kill their own chickens then maybe people will grow up with a healthy attitude towards meat instead of being so brainwashed, squeamish and removed from reality.

And yes i AM a towny who would find it hard to kill one of my chickens and I'm bloody ashamed of it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I suggest everyone who has posted 'poor goat' comments on this thread stops making ignorant comments and THANKS fenwoman for taking the time to write that huge post in order to educate you.
> 
> I hope they start teaching high school kids how to humanely kill their own chickens then maybe people will grow up with a healthy attitude towards meat instead of being so brainwashed, squeamish and removed from reality.
> 
> And yes i AM a towny who would find it hard to kill one of my chickens and I'm bloody ashamed of it.


 Thanks Pouchie. I was taken aback a little by the idea that someone thinks that dairy cows don't have to have a calf to produce milk :lol2:
Believe me, you could do it if you had to and if someone showed you how to do it properly so that you knew you wouldn't make a mess of it and cause suffering. Just ask Nerys.:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Believe me, you could do it if you had to and if someone showed you how to do it properly so that you knew you wouldn't make a mess of it and cause suffering.


 
I know I could. It is just the fear of stuffing it up and not making it quick that prevents me from trying... if I got someone to show me how I think I could do it.

Interesting you say 'you could if you had to'... I think thats the problem. People don't 'have' to because they can get one already killed and plucked whilst pretending it was never alive in the first place.

I have to say, I do look at my chickens running around and enjoying life and I think why take their life when there are loads already dead lined up in the supermarket.

If there was not an endless supply of ready to cook meat and people *had *to raise their own I am sure they would find it a doddle to neck a chicken.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i think fenwoman has an amazing setup
and the post i read about phoebe shows that she bloody cares..
so anyone who says differently can go whine to Peta2.

it's a way of life
and i think the animals have had a bloody good life by the look of things!!

to the guy who's whining about rust..
you try it... make a ritz house for some goats and then tell me it still looks sterling after seasons of rain and wind.

idiot..

keep doing what you do fen
you have wonderful animals and a wonderful home for them

p.s. never tried goat
taste like chicken? (thats what people say about everything haha)
xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im a vegetararian and have not eaten meat for about 30 years, my family are not and all eat a small amount of meat. I gave up when I was 18 after watching "The Animal Film" showing how animals were killed for meat. I appreciate people like Fenny who actually care for their livestock and actually see it through to the end without any stress or suffering for the animals involved. I am not naive or stupid and with or without me meat eating will go on so it is best done with compassion. Sorry but what planet is the person who believes that milk comes from special cows on. LOL do they thnk it comes out bottled too and that eggs are picked off trees. Silly, silly person.Isnt it about time schools taught about this sort of thing


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

special DAIRY cows..

oh my... what is the world making people into!

we live next door but one to a dairy farm, and believe me, that bull running with the diary herd is not there for no reason... he's there to get the dairy cows up the duff so they continue making milk for us to drink.

chickens, yus, i raised my own meat chooks this year, when it came to killing time, i called in an expert, aka fenny, to show me how to do it. same as when i started killing my own rodents, i had someone show me the way to do it too. 

i now have a VERY sharp axe :2thumb: 

one chicken went from dustbathing to block to line(plucking) to floor(gutting) to oven in about 40mins. 

40mins.. the first birds caught from most governmnent approved "free range" operations would not have even left on the lorry by then. who has the better life and death, mine or theirs??? not hard to see is it.

i love people who try and argue food ethics without having any real knowledge of what goes on in the uk's animal food production arena... people who think they are being fluffy, when in reality they have no conception of the real facts.

for anyone who missed it.. watch a documentry called "the lie of the land" will open many (as pam would call them) townies eyes.

N


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm now leaving the forum. I hope and pray that your goats have some sort of nice life before they get """CHOPPED""". It would exactly make more members come to the forum when all I've seen here are nasty posts in all categories. 

I dont have time to be wasting here. I am on other nice forums that help kindly and dont use the word "chopped" when posting photo's of their goats. If they are livestock femwoman, WHY NAME THEM?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we have a third of a pig In our freezer, his name was George. George was raised with the utmost care and respect and had a good life before his contribution to the Circle of life came upon him. George now gives my children healthy protiens to help them grow in to strong children who understand the realitys of life.
Animals raised with care and compassion will always taste better.
Animals raised with compassion will sometimes be named and why not, why should the person who raises them treat them with dis interest like carrots growing in an allotment ?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

just because they are livestock, does not mean they have to remain un named... 

people who keep livestock are not mean and cruel, they understand that animals deserve respect, and the right food and shelter and companionship as do any pet animals... in fact i would say many small holders animals are treated as well if not better than the small holders treat themselves.

what is so wrong about giving something that will end up on your plate a name???? or are you just to "fluffy" to be able to cope with the idea that an animal dies to feed you?? 

maude would not care if she WAS called Roast.. instead of Maude.. what matters to her is she lives well, and is well looked after. just because she is going to die and be eaten, does not mean she has no right to be cared for and loved for her own sake in the mean time.. 

whats the difference between me breeding and killing my own rodents to feed my snakes, and doing the same with chicken for the skunks, or goats for the human?? you have snake and a leo.. do you not care about the conditions the mice you feed to your snake were born into? do crickets not count as they are inverts???

leave the forum, don't leave the forum... means nothing to me.. but at least if you do leave you have learnt something before you go.. 

Special Diary Cows FTW.

N


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My school actually did teach about the processes our meat has to go through before it's in the supermarket... But I went to school in the US and it was a class I chose to take (Animal Science). Part of the course was "Meat Science" and we had to learn all about it and watch several slaughters.

I truly wish I could do what you do, Fenny!!! I can't stand the fact the "free range" in the supermarket means nothing. If I could find a person who raised and slaughtered their own meats and was willing to do it for me, too, you'd better believe I'd pay the extra to know my meat came from a truly free range environment!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the daft thing is.. i want to get a turkey and raise it for xmas dinner.. but i know i would end up getting attached to the bloody thing before december came about... i might get a couple next year to have as "pets" and then eat their babies instead.. then i can get attached to the adults and not need to get attached to the dinners they produce...

i'm not allowed pigs at the moment (landlords..) but if i was i'd have a few weaners and my own pork, at the moment, like pam, i buy in from someone who runs a proper freerange set up, although when half a pig arrives in a black bin bag, you need a lot of empty space in the freezer for it!!

somewhere i have half a head.. and all the insides.. and the trotters and things.. just need pam to teach me what to make with it all now!!!

N

ps...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=aoifetanty&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

aoifetanty said:


> I'm now leaving the forum. I hope and pray that your goats have some sort of nice life before they get """CHOPPED""". It would exactly make more members come to the forum when all I've seen here are nasty posts in all categories.
> 
> I dont have time to be wasting here. I am on other nice forums that help kindly and dont use the word "chopped" when posting photo's of their goats. If they are livestock femwoman, WHY NAME THEM?


 
LOL im sorry but that really did make me laugh 

Its called the circle of life or in other terms if in the wild..............eat or be eaten LOL 


Fennys goats are having a fantastic life better than being stuck in a tiny pen fed loads of rubbish to bulk them up then slaughtered for supermarket sales 

At the end of the day how do you think the meat your eating dies hey ??? a nice slow peaceful death ????? Not gonna happen hun 


Why shouldnt a animal being reared for food be named nothing wrong with that at all.............would you prefer her call them oi goats ? a name to be called is much nicer 

to say your a meat eater and a special dairy milk (LOLOLOL) drinker........you really do seem clueless as to how your meat gets to you in the first place 


try reading fennys posts again she has explained it all once


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

And theres me thinking this was a REPTILE FORUM.


Pah


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> And theres me thinking this was a REPTILE FORUM.
> 
> 
> Pah


 
the reptile section is down the corridor an second on the left : victory: thats for lizards the snake bits third on the right :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Jb1432 said:


> And theres me thinking this was a REPTILE FORUM.
> 
> 
> Pah


LMAO

says the poster who's last 10 posts have mainly been in off topic or 18+

N


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Emma ya forgot to say that inverts were down the hall and 4 th on the right. I wonder if the person with magic Dairy cows keeps any dogs or cats, maybe they think that they eat Quorn, Tofu and nutroast bones or animals that died of old age:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Emma ya forgot to say that inverts were down the hall and 4 th on the right. I wonder if the person with magic Dairy cows keeps any dogs or cats, maybe they think that they eat Quorn, Tofu and nutroast bones or animals that died of old age:whistling2:


 

Hmmm no they feed them things that died peacefully in their sleep :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

she has....



> I have 2 reps, a 6month old motley amel cornsnake:snake:, and a young (not sure of exact age) female leopard gecko....Both eating and shedding well so alls good  ... I also have 2 rabbits, 3 hamsters, 4 cats and 2 dogs


i think she also has gerbils now, from looking her up on google 

maybe a bad move to show pics of the gerbils i breed to kill for the snakes then?

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> she has....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOL nerys erm............:whistling2: hmmmm or the rat pups for them or the mice too :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i got some cracking gerbils too i have to say, colours and so on.. but i would so not be appreciated on a gerbil forum me thinks :devil::devil:

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, i got some cracking gerbils too i have to say, colours and so on.. but i would so not be appreciated on a gerbil forum me thinks :devil::devil:
> 
> N


 
awwwwww i cant think why they wouldnt welcome you with open arms :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol..

ummm..

maybes because i bosh them on the head and feed them to my snakes???

me evil twisted person. me breed my own feed. me not buy it from shop in clingfilm... me like to know how its been raised, fed and killed.. me not blind to where my animals by products come from...

:whistling2: :bash: :whistling2:

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol..
> 
> ummm..
> 
> ...


 
I dont think it could have been put any better than that:no1:: victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> i think fenwoman has an amazing setup
> and the post i read about phoebe shows that she bloody cares..
> so anyone who says differently can go whine to Peta2.
> 
> ...


 Goat taste like old fashioned mutton which is impossible to buy now and youngsters won't know what that tastes like. So if you imagine a bit like lamb with a sort of beef undertone to it. That's about the closest I can get.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> we have a third of a pig In our freezer, his name was George. George was raised with the utmost care and respect and had a good life before his contribution to the Circle of life came upon him. George now gives my children healthy protiens to help them grow in to strong children who understand the realitys of life.
> Animals raised with care and compassion will always taste better.
> Animals raised with compassion will sometimes be named and why not, why should the person who raises them treat them with dis interest like carrots growing in an allotment ?


 <standing ovation> Well said.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> the daft thing is.. i want to get a turkey and raise it for xmas dinner.. but i know i would end up getting attached to the bloody thing before december came about... i might get a couple next year to have as "pets" and then eat their babies instead.. then i can get attached to the adults and not need to get attached to the dinners they produce...
> 
> i'm not allowed pigs at the moment (landlords..) but if i was i'd have a few weaners and my own pork, at the moment, like pam, i buy in from someone who runs a proper freerange set up, although when half a pig arrives in a black bin bag, you need a lot of empty space in the freezer for it!!
> 
> ...


 Oooh, I'll have to come over and we can make brawn from the head and ******* with the offal and have the pigs trotters for tea :lol2:
You already have a kenwood chef (smallholders most important bit of kit next to a huge freezer and if you get a sausage stuffing attachment we can make those too. Then we can turn your brick sh....er....outhouse into a smoker and make bacon and ham. I've done all of those things and its very rewarding.

We'll arrange a time as I have to bring your wood burner things over and get that set up for you. Be a nice day out for me.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> the reptile section is down the corridor an second on the left : victory: thats for lizards the snake bits third on the right :2thumb:


 it is? I thought that was the mens room :blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> she has....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh you cruel nasty person. She feeds her snakes on 'special' rodents which have had a lovely life and then drift peacefully to sleep, never to wake again.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> Oooh, I'll have to come over and we can make brawn from the head and ******* with the offal and have the pigs trotters for tea :lol2:
> You already have a kenwood chef (smallholders most important bit of kit next to a huge freezer and if you get a sausage stuffing attachment we can make those too. Then we can turn your brick sh....er....outhouse into a smoker and make bacon and ham. I've done all of those things and its very rewarding.
> 
> We'll arrange a time as I have to bring your wood burner things over and get that set up for you. Be a nice day out for me.


sounds good to me.. when are you having maude done? you can bring a bit of her too if you want, we'll do a trial run of the goat fest !!

do you mean the roundhouse? or the chicken shithouse? the round house has got a chimbley.. but its a bit on an angle due to the tree growing out the wall there.. the roundhouse leaks also.. and i am pretty sure the roof will not support us fixing it!

i did get a load of mince to do for bangers.. and a large lump or two of something i am supposed to turn into bacon.. but i am not sure how it works from there on in.. i needs to learn to turn big slab of meat into bacon.. 

(have to say i am glad it DID come chopped up.. there was a hell of a lot of it!)

N

(mental note to self.. need another chest freezer..)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> it is? I thought that was the mens room :blush:


 

Oh dear i have never been good with directions me bad :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> ohh you cruel nasty person. She feeds her snakes on 'special' rodents which have had a lovely life and then drift peacefully to sleep, never to wake again.


lol

mine drift off a lot faster.. thanks in part to Mr Tail, Master Swing, Mrs Gravity & Miss Brick-on-the-worktop..

N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> sounds good to me.. when are you having maude done? you can bring a bit of her too if you want, we'll do a trial run of the goat fest !!
> 
> do you mean the roundhouse? or the chicken shithouse? the round house has got a chimbley.. but its a bit on an angle due to the tree growing out the wall there.. the roundhouse leaks also.. and i am pretty sure the roof will not support us fixing it!
> 
> ...


 Chicken shithouse will be ideal. Don't need a chimberly and I'll scan and print some recipes for curing bacon yourself.
If I can find my sausage stuffer I'll bring some skins over and well have a go of that too.It's great fun if a little bit erotic. :blush:

Maude and dudders possibly getting done next week but I have some goat chops in the freezer from the last Billy I had done and I'll bring those.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

nerys and pammy get kinky stuffing sausages...

remind me to charge the camera up and we'll get some pics..

"pam teaches nerys to stuff sausage"

*giggles*

N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nerys said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> nerys and pammy get kinky stuffing sausages...
> 
> ...


 shouldn't that be "rory teaches Pam to stuff sausage"?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

*plans to move further north*

You two (pam and Nerys) have my perfect life style and one I miss so much


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

GOD....Ye really are thoughtless , mean people. Yeah, Just to settle it I keep 2 PET GERBILS that I dont chop for my snake. I'm not stupid you know, I do know that the mice to feed snakes are put to sleep in a gas chamber. Well thats the way responsible breeders do it anyway, if ye've ever heard of it ?? . Makes me laugh to think that here ye are, chatting about bashing gerbils heads, and making fun of other people. I thought this was a "friendly" forum... I dont want to know what unfriendly is!!! Ye wont loose me that fast. I'm waiting to see what other mean things are said about me before admin cancel my account.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

aoifetanty said:


> GOD....Ye really are thoughtless , mean people. Yeah, Just to settle it I keep 2 PET GERBILS that I dont chop for my snake. I'm not stupid you know, I do know that the mice to feed snakes are put to sleep in a gas chamber. Well thats the way responsible breeders do it anyway, if ye've ever heard of it ?? . Makes me laugh to think that here ye are, chatting about bashing gerbils heads, and making fun of other people. I thought this was a "friendly" forum... I dont want to know what unfriendly is!!! Ye wont loose me that fast. I'm waiting to see what other mean things are said about me before admin cancel my account.


I am afraid the gas chamber is far more stressful than blunt and instant head trauma.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

aoifetanty said:


> GOD....Ye really are thoughtless , mean people. Yeah, Just to settle it I keep 2 PET GERBILS that I dont chop for my snake. I'm not stupid you know, I do know that the mice to feed snakes are put to sleep in a gas chamber. Well thats the way responsible breeders do it anyway, if ye've ever heard of it ?? . Makes me laugh to think that here ye are, chatting about bashing gerbils heads, and making fun of other people. I thought this was a "friendly" forum... I dont want to know what unfriendly is!!! Ye wont loose me that fast. I'm waiting to see what other mean things are said about me before admin cancel my account.


 

LOL really dont have a clue do you ???

how u think they were culled before gas chambers were invented ??? 

Also not to mention the fact people used to feed live before the law of only pre killed to be feed unless totally necessary to feed live to a snake 

there are more ways of huamainly killing than a gas chamber try looking them up :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wohic said:


> *plans to move further north*
> 
> You two (pam and Nerys) have my perfect life style and one I miss so much


 Come on up then. Nerys did.:welcome: to the fens.


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, I do have a clue actually. All ye're animals may suffer but I would never harm an animal. Ye shouldn't be on these forums if ye are going to talk about bashing heads and chopping goats.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Come on up then. Nerys did.:welcome: to the fens.


have you room for my lot too :flrt: if so am packing tonite :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

aoifetanty said:


> Yeah, I do have a clue actually. All ye're animals may suffer but I would never harm an animal. Ye shouldn't be on these forums if ye are going to talk about bashing heads and chopping goats.


 
LOL why are you still on this thread if it bothers you so much ????


wind ya neck in its all part an parcel of life............animals are killed wether it be for human consumption or animal...............if it didnt happen then we would be over run with animals 


and why are all our animals suffering lol mine are fine an dandy an healthy ta lol 


if you cant accept what happens in lifes cycles then dont read it then its your choice to keep coming back and readin more of the thread so dont blame other people for your own ignorance :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> GOD....Ye really are thoughtless , mean people. Yeah, Just to settle it I keep 2 PET GERBILS that I dont chop for my snake. I'm not stupid you know, I do know that the mice to feed snakes are put to sleep in a gas chamber. Well thats the way responsible breeders do it anyway, if ye've ever heard of it ?? . Makes me laugh to think that here ye are, chatting about bashing gerbils heads, and making fun of other people. I thought this was a "friendly" forum... I dont want to know what unfriendly is!!! Ye wont loose me that fast. I'm waiting to see what other mean things are said about me before admin cancel my account.


 you aint heard nothing yet, just wait till you say something someone really dosnt agree with , then you get the full treatment. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> you aint heard nothing yet, just wait till you say something someone really dosnt agree with , then you get the full treatment. :lol2:


awwwwwwwwww denny but we is sooooooo nice an fwiendly here we donts do nasty :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> Yeah, I do have a clue actually. All ye're animals may suffer but I would never harm an animal. Ye shouldn't be on these forums if ye are going to talk about bashing heads and chopping goats.


 who said that??????
oh, it's you. I thought you said you were leaving?
Soooo, your snakes don't eat animals which have been killed? Your cats and dogs don't eat animals which have been killed? Or are they special animals like the cows which don't need to have a calf to produce milk?:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol lol

bless...

have you ever seen an animal being gased to death? out if interest??

your mice you feed to your snake, will almost certainly have been bred outside the uk in countries who do not have the same take on animal welfare as we do over here. the uk imports the bulk of its dead rodents as laws in the uk changed making it cheaper to import than breed over here.

have you ever seen a commercial rodent farm? the ones in the uk are bad enough! my guess is you have not... if you had, you would not be bleating on about how your dead mouse is ethical and mine is not.. how do you think they house breeder rodents? and feed breeder rodents? and run breeder rodent colonies? the mice, rats, gerbils and others are commerically and intensively farmed. in the same way battery chickens have no life, nor do mass scale feeder rodent colonies. do you think the guy in the Czech gives his rodents titbits and fluffy blankets? *bangs head on wall*

my guess is you have no idea about the real conditions feeder stock or livestock, live under, whether it be your stupid idea about "special dairy cows" or your niavity about so called Free Range chickens.. or your pure ignorance of the facts regarding feeder rodent breeding and culling. 

you are just making yourself look like a pratt to be honest, with comments like "special dairy cows"

for heavens sake go and do some research before you open your mouth and insert both feet again.. afterall.. who wants to look stupid?

if it bothered you that much, you would become a veggie.. by mithering about it, yet still eating meat, you are just a hypocrite

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Look guys, it is an emotive subject. 

People have different opinions and different levels of understanding of nature.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> GOD....Ye really are thoughtless , mean people. Yeah, Just to settle it I keep 2 PET GERBILS that I dont chop for my snake. I'm not stupid you know, I do know that the mice to feed snakes are put to sleep in a gas chamber. Well thats the way responsible breeders do it anyway, if ye've ever heard of it ?? . Makes me laugh to think that here ye are, chatting about bashing gerbils heads, and making fun of other people. I thought this was a "friendly" forum... I dont want to know what unfriendly is!!! Ye wont loose me that fast. I'm waiting to see what other mean things are said about me before admin cancel my account.


 Why should admin cancel your account? As far as I can see love, you are the only one being unfriendly here.
As for making fun of, you sort of leave yourself open to it a bit by being so agressive and telling everyone they are all worng and only you are right while not really knowing what you are talking about, like the special dairy cows......
Stick around. Stop being a hypocrite and you might actually learn a little bit about what happens to produce the food you eat.
It makes no difference to Maude and Sudders whether I name them or not. Nor does it bother them in the slightest if I tell someone I'm going to have them "chopped", "slaughtered", "killed" or anything else. Nor do they have an awful life because they are destined for my freezer. Everything here gets treated with the utmost care. The difference between us is that I am compassionate, not sentimental and you are the opposite.
If you hate the idea of animals being killed for meat, you need to become a vegan I would respect your opinion better if you were, but to blithely eat meat and drink milk, then tell me that I'm cruel because I rear my own animals for meat and milk is just silly. I can only assume that you are still a youngster and has a lot to learn about life.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Pouchie said:


> Look guys, it is an emotive subject.
> 
> People have different opinions and different levels of understanding of nature.


i dont disagree pouchie..

what i do disagree with is someone who does not bother to learn the facts.. as displayed by the thought that milk comes from special dairy cows..

and i also disagree with the hypocrisy of the poster... its like double standards.. 

so we are cruel to raise and kill our own, but she is not cruel as she pays someone else to raise and kill hers???

that, and her appalling ignorance, annoys me. if you want to spout about something, at least do a little background work into the reality of it first.

special dairy cows, my arse!

N


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I can only assume that you are still a youngster and has a lot to learn about life.


I've read the whole thread and totally agree with fenwoman. Stick around, you'll learn loads from these guys and they'll happily answer any questions that you ask. They're not nasty people!

They may also be able to help you find somewhere/someone to get your meat from that you can guarantee is as cruelty free as possible.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Look guys, it is an emotive subject.
> 
> People have different opinions and different levels of understanding of nature.


 Which is why we have been trying to help her by telling her how it really is so that she doesn't go through life with odd ideas and make herself look silly.
I don't think any of us has been over harsh with her and I for one have bitten my tongue at her calling me cruel etc. She keeps coming back and being confrontational. Perhaps it might be best if she did leave this thread as is probably sending her blood pressure through the roof as she learns what really goes on to produce her food and the food her snakes eat.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> I've read the whole thread and totally agree with fenwoman. Stick around, you'll learn loads from these guys and they'll happily answer any questions that you ask. They're not nasty people!
> 
> They may also be able to help you find somewhere/someone to get your meat from that you can guarantee is as cruelty free as possible.


 
Ally i applaude you and couldnt agree more with you 


when i 1st came across fenny we didnt get along to start with but that changed as i read more of her posts 

she is a fantastic woman who would go out of her way to help anyone that she could help out 

and the fountain of knowledge she has too is amazing 

i have alot of respect for fenny she is a wonderful person who cares a hell of alot about animals


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

out of interest and seeing as we are being mithered at over animal welfare.

i see you are actually selling your corn snake

Corn snake going cheap with equipemt Picture Cork Dublin pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds

but you only mention his "accessories" being a tank and a heat mat

one question.. where is the Thermostat.. thats the bit of important equipment that means you can keep your snake at the right temperature.

many keepers would consider you cruel not to be using one, if you are not.

nor do i think saying that a corn snake is a suitable starter snake "as it does not need much care" is a good sales line.

good luck with the sale, at least you will not have to worry about how your rodents are kept bred and killed once its gone 

N


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nerys said:


> LMAO
> 
> says the poster who's last 10 posts have mainly been in off topic or 18+
> 
> N


 
I like exotic pets, but dont see the point of talking about Goats on here. Kinda takes away the whole exoticness away.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> I like exotic pets, but dont see the point of talking about Goats on here. Kinda takes away the whole exoticness away.


 
LOL but this is the domestic an other area, exotic section is above this section : victory::lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Jb1432 said:


> I like exotic pets, but dont see the point of talking about Goats on here. Kinda takes away the whole exoticness away.


(pssst, this is the 'other pets' section...)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i was wondering where you would post them otherwise?

there are a lot of dodgy old goats in the 18+.. maybe in there :Na_Na_Na_Na:

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, i was wondering where you would post them otherwise?
> 
> there are a lot of dodgy old goats in the 18+.. maybe in there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> N


 
Its too scarey in that place :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as a matter of point. 

Goats are not native to the UK..

so technically, whether you see them as exotic or not, being non native introduced animals, they would be classed as exotics, in the sense non-native.

although feral goats are found within the uk, they are feral from introduced domesticated herds.

hth

Nerys

another couple of things whilst i think about it..

you say: _ I like exotic pets, but dont see the point of talking about Goats on here. Kinda takes away the whole exoticness away.
_
now last time i checked, this post was called Goat Pictures..

if goat
don't float
your boat...

why look??

also. dogs, cats, hamsters and ferrets are not exactly classed as exotic either.. (tho hamsters of course being non native ARE exotic...) but i note you do not post on each dog thread saying "this is a REPTILE forum you know.." 

why not? dogs are even less exotic than goats!!!!!!

N


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I absolutely love this thread, many times I have been moaned at by veggies who say they do it for the animals, they always seem to think that milk magically comes out of a cow as "thats what cows are there for". They think im insane when I explain how a cow produces milk. Also fenwoman I am very jealous of you I love goats and will definitely have some of my own when im older.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I have to agree with allot of what Nerys has said.

I'm a veggie.

But I have allot of respect for those that can rear there own animals for food.

Maybe if more pople raised there own animals for food allot less animals would have to suffer in factory farms across this country. I think allot of people like to stick there heads in the sand when it comes to where there meat comes from and how it was treated when it was alive.

At least Fenwomans animals look happy and well cared for and have lived a natural life.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Well who wants to see more goats?

Here are some we saw at West Mids Safari Park on Lucian's 1st Birthday


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

And Rays Farm up the road from us...

Goats and a lovely Piggy...


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Well who wants to see more goats?
> 
> Here are some we saw at West Mids Safari Park on Lucian's 1st Birthday


Is that you feeding them Caroline? :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwwww...

i'd like goats here i have to say, both for milk and meat.. 

emmaj and i just been looking at swimming goats on utube, lol

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yes Marie, and my dad holding Luce

I got attacked by the whole herd as I had the food :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> awwwww...
> 
> i'd like goats here i have to say, both for milk and meat..
> 
> ...


 

freds life jacket is awsome :2thumb:


awwwwwwwwwwwwww more goats an piggys i loveeeeeeeee goats an piggys :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> yes Marie, and my dad holding Luce
> 
> I got attacked by the whole herd as I had the food :lol2:


 
lol a goat stampeed :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> awwwww...
> 
> i'd like goats here i have to say, both for milk and meat..
> 
> ...


 
YouTube - Fred the Swimming Goat

this one? only in america :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> YouTube - Fred the Swimming Goat
> 
> this one? only in america :lol2:


 
yay thats the one LOL dont he just look the coolest goat ever with that hi vis life jacket on hee hee


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

emma.. i did note tho, that none of the utube videos showed the goats getting IN of their own choice!!! and a lot of them trying to get back OUT.. lol

and you know i said about them climbing???



















this is about the best i could do for exotic goat tho 










N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ally i applaude you and couldnt agree more with you
> 
> 
> when i 1st came across fenny we didnt get along to start with but that changed as i read more of her posts
> ...


 Now you are embarrassing me.:blush::blush::blush:
(pst....your fiver is in the post):lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> emma.. i did note tho, that none of the utube videos showed the goats getting IN of their own choice!!! and a lot of them trying to get back OUT.. lol
> 
> and you know i said about them climbing???
> 
> ...


 

LOOOOOOOOL thats a goat tree an half 

its a goat in a pear tree not a partridge :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Now you are embarrassing me.:blush::blush::blush:
> (pst....your fiver is in the post):lol2:


 
LOL i have been brought up to always tell the truth : victory:


(recorded delivery i hope:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Well who wants to see more goats?
> 
> Here are some we saw at West Mids Safari Park on Lucian's 1st Birthday


 yay bantam goats. <scratches head> how on earth do you fit the milking pail underneath them though?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> yay bantam goats. <scratches head> how on earth do you fit the milking pail underneath them though?


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Bantam goats... heehee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> yay bantam goats. <scratches head> how on earth do you fit the milking pail underneath them though?


 
get a lower pail :lol2:

or practise your aiming :lol2:


they are gorgas lil goaties :flrt:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Nerys said:


> emma.. i did note tho, that none of the utube videos showed the goats getting IN of their own choice!!! and a lot of them trying to get back OUT.. lol
> 
> and you know i said about them climbing???
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2: That is funny


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> get a lower pail :lol2:
> 
> or practise your aiming :lol2:
> 
> ...


You could always dig a hole for your bucket to sit in :lol2:

Brilliant pics - this thread is full of happy goats but I never knew they grew on trees.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> You could always dig a hole for your bucket to sit in :lol2:
> 
> Brilliant pics - this thread is full of happy goats but I never knew they grew on trees.


 
LOL yeah i never thought of that one good idea Evie :no1::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww more goats an piggys i loveeeeeeeee goats an piggys :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


>


 
awwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute caz :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

i wonder if goat would get on with the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute caz :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> i wonder if goat would get on with the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Oh yeah, they would LOVE a bit of lamb shank :mf_dribble:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I want one I want one . Im sure my flat with no garden is big enough. I could plant grass seed in my hall way.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Oh yeah, they would LOVE a bit of lamb shank :mf_dribble:


 
OMFG! *THAT *was my thousandth post :bash:



:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Oh yeah, they would LOVE a bit of lamb shank :mf_dribble:


 
I donts want a sheep woman i wants a goat :lol2::lol2:

but lambs are ever sooooooooooo cute too though so hummmm:whistling2::lol2:



cs3ae said:


> I want one I want one . Im sure my flat with no garden is big enough. I could plant grass seed in my hall way.


 
oh definately plenty of space there as long as there is space for it to turn around LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> OMFG! *THAT *was my thousandth post :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 
LOL you spamaholic you :no1::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL you spamaholic you :no1::lol2:


 But I wanted it to be special :sad:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooooo cute caz :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> i wonder if goat would get on with the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 my goats and dogs all get on fine.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> But I wanted it to be special :sad:


 
but you are speshul hun your speshial to meeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> my goats and dogs all get on fine.


You should of lied an said NO woman they wont :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> out of interest and seeing as we are being mithered at over animal welfare.
> 
> i see you are actually selling your corn snake
> 
> ...


 
The stat is included with the heat mat, of course...Anyway, no need for ye to worry, he has gone to a good home.

_Fenwoman_ I do not have a problem with you at all, its your choice to do what you want and eat what you want, but the other member that got involved annoyed me. ALL of your goats look happy and healthy but I was just surprised at the ones that were being chopped, thats all. But as said before, everyone has their own opinion and is entitled to one, ... 

I wish you the best in the future fenwoman, and I'm sorry about the past...


Aoife xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

aoifetanty said:


> The stat is included with the heat mat, of course...Anyway, no need for ye to worry, he has gone to a good home.
> 
> _Fenwoman_ I do not have a problem with you at all, its your choice to do what you want and eat what you want, but the other member that got involved annoyed me. ALL of your goats look happy and healthy but I was just surprised at the ones that were being chopped, thats all. But as said before, everyone has their own opinion and is entitled to one, ...
> 
> ...


 The goats all are (as far as anyone can tell since they can't smile) happy. And certainly they are healthy. They have to be as the vet at the abboitoir inspects them first. Incidentally. Since I won't allow anyone to handle or mishandle my goats, I insist in being first at the abbatoir on the day they get killed. Only I lead them into position and the slaughterman is not allowed to shut the door between us. I have to see that he does the job properly and doesn't hurt or scare my animals. To do it this way, I have to be at the abbatoir at 4.30 am.
Most other people like farmers, will simply drive over and leave their animals there to wait their turn, be rushed and hurried, pushed and slapped in order to get them to move quickly. The animals don't know what is expected of them nor where they are supposed to be going. I simply will not have that with my goats. I lead them, carefull and talk to them to reassure them, then I stand in view of them and talk to them so they stay calm. The man comes from behind and they don't know anything about it. One minute looking at me and listening to me and the next....oblivion.
I don't actually like getting up after only about 4 hours sleep and I don't like standing and watching my animals killed, but if I want to eat meat, it is my duty to be with them right to the end. Hence I get very annoyed if people criticise me for eating meat or tell me that I don't care for my animals simply because I eat them. It is because I care for animals, all animals, that I refuse to drink milk if I don't keep my own goats, nor would I eat meat if I couldn't produce it myself in an ethical and compassionate manner.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The goats all are (as far as anyone can tell since they can't smile) happy. And certainly they are healthy. They have to be as the vet at the abboitoir inspects them first. Incidentally. Since I won't allow anyone to handle or mishandle my goats, I insist in being first at the abbatoir on the day they get killed. Only I lead them into position and the slaughterman is not allowed to shut the door between us. I have to see that he does the job properly and doesn't hurt or scare my animals. To do it this way, I have to be at the abbatoir at 4.30 am.
> Most other people like farmers, will simply drive over and leave their animals there to wait their turn, be rushed and hurried, pushed and slapped in order to get them to move quickly. The animals don't know what is expected of them nor where they are supposed to be going. I simply will not have that with my goats. I lead them, carefull and talk to them to reassure them, then I stand in view of them and talk to them so they stay calm. The man comes from behind and they don't know anything about it. One minute looking at me and listening to me and the next....oblivion.
> I don't actually like getting up after only about 4 hours sleep and I don't like standing and watching my animals killed, but if I want to eat meat, it is my duty to be with them right to the end. Hence I get very annoyed if people criticise me for eating meat or tell me that I don't care for my animals simply because I eat them. It is because I care for animals, all animals, that I refuse to drink milk if I don't keep my own goats, nor would I eat meat if I couldn't produce it myself in an ethical and compassionate manner.


 
:notworthy:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Well said fenwoman... I understand.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> The goats all are (as far as anyone can tell since they can't smile) happy. And certainly they are healthy. They have to be as the vet at the abboitoir inspects them first. Incidentally. Since I won't allow anyone to handle or mishandle my goats, I insist in being first at the abbatoir on the day they get killed. Only I lead them into position and the slaughterman is not allowed to shut the door between us. I have to see that he does the job properly and doesn't hurt or scare my animals. To do it this way, I have to be at the abbatoir at 4.30 am.
> Most other people like farmers, will simply drive over and leave their animals there to wait their turn, be rushed and hurried, pushed and slapped in order to get them to move quickly. The animals don't know what is expected of them nor where they are supposed to be going. I simply will not have that with my goats. I lead them, carefull and talk to them to reassure them, then I stand in view of them and talk to them so they stay calm. The man comes from behind and they don't know anything about it. One minute looking at me and listening to me and the next....oblivion.
> I don't actually like getting up after only about 4 hours sleep and I don't like standing and watching my animals killed, but if I want to eat meat, it is my duty to be with them right to the end. Hence I get very annoyed if people criticise me for eating meat or tell me that I don't care for my animals simply because I eat them. It is because I care for animals, all animals, that I refuse to drink milk if I don't keep my own goats, nor would I eat meat if I couldn't produce it myself in an ethical and compassionate manner.


 
Total respect:notworthy:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> The goats all are (as far as anyone can tell since they can't smile) happy. And certainly they are healthy. They have to be as the vet at the abboitoir inspects them first. Incidentally. Since I won't allow anyone to handle or mishandle my goats, I insist in being first at the abbatoir on the day they get killed. Only I lead them into position and the slaughterman is not allowed to shut the door between us. I have to see that he does the job properly and doesn't hurt or scare my animals. To do it this way, I have to be at the abbatoir at 4.30 am.
> Most other people like farmers, will simply drive over and leave their animals there to wait their turn, be rushed and hurried, pushed and slapped in order to get them to move quickly. The animals don't know what is expected of them nor where they are supposed to be going. I simply will not have that with my goats. I lead them, carefull and talk to them to reassure them, then I stand in view of them and talk to them so they stay calm. The man comes from behind and they don't know anything about it. One minute looking at me and listening to me and the next....oblivion.
> I don't actually like getting up after only about 4 hours sleep and I don't like standing and watching my animals killed, but if I want to eat meat, it is my duty to be with them right to the end. Hence I get very annoyed if people criticise me for eating meat or tell me that I don't care for my animals simply because I eat them. It is because I care for animals, all animals, that I refuse to drink milk if I don't keep my own goats, nor would I eat meat if I couldn't produce it myself in an ethical and compassionate manner.


Actually felt a bit emotional reading that :blush: Your total care and respect for your animals is obvious. I've watched his thread with interest, and amazement at people's strange thinking. The best meat I have ever eaten was bred by my friend; her Zwarble (sp?) sheep had been well cared for and slaughtered locally, the difference was staggering.

Jo


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The goats all are (as far as anyone can tell since they can't smile) happy. And certainly they are healthy. They have to be as the vet at the abboitoir inspects them first. Incidentally. Since I won't allow anyone to handle or mishandle my goats, I insist in being first at the abbatoir on the day they get killed. Only I lead them into position and the slaughterman is not allowed to shut the door between us. I have to see that he does the job properly and doesn't hurt or scare my animals. To do it this way, I have to be at the abbatoir at 4.30 am.
> Most other people like farmers, will simply drive over and leave their animals there to wait their turn, be rushed and hurried, pushed and slapped in order to get them to move quickly. The animals don't know what is expected of them nor where they are supposed to be going. I simply will not have that with my goats. I lead them, carefull and talk to them to reassure them, then I stand in view of them and talk to them so they stay calm. The man comes from behind and they don't know anything about it. One minute looking at me and listening to me and the next....oblivion.
> I don't actually like getting up after only about 4 hours sleep and I don't like standing and watching my animals killed, but if I want to eat meat, it is my duty to be with them right to the end. Hence I get very annoyed if people criticise me for eating meat or tell me that I don't care for my animals simply because I eat them. It is because I care for animals, all animals, that I refuse to drink milk if I don't keep my own goats, nor would I eat meat if I couldn't produce it myself in an ethical and compassionate manner.


As I said earlier Fennie, I am vegetarian.

But I applaud you & your compassionate ways hun!

I think everyone who eats meat should see what actually happens during farm animal's lives, & of course those animal's final moments at the abbatoir. Then they can make a personal choice themselves!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> As I said earlier Fennie, I am vegetarian.
> 
> But I applaud you & your compassionate ways hun!
> 
> I think everyone who eats meat should see what actually happens during farm animal's lives, & of course those animal's final moments at the abbatoir. Then they can make a personal choice themselves!


 Well I can cook veggie for the goat fest. Perhaps I can call it nut fest for you. I don't suppose the goats nuts would be an ethical veggie option?........no.....didn't think so hehe.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: I will pass on the nuts thanks all the same my dear!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I will pass on the nuts thanks all the same my dear!


 
who ya passing them onto col :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> who ya passing them onto col :lol2:


 Mmm, maybe..................YOU! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I will pass on the nuts thanks all the same my dear!


 Gives a whole different slant to the recipe for nutloaf eh hehehe.
I shan't tell you what I'll be using as party bags for people to take home the leftovers :mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> who ya passing them onto col :lol2:


 Well I'm doing curried meatballs as a starter <titter>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, maybe..................YOU! :lol2:


I wouldnt know what to do with them :lol2::lol2:

even my oldest 2 male dogs dont have them anymore :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well I'm doing curried meatballs as a starter <titter>


 
Mmmmmmmm in a grose way that sounds really nice :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I wouldnt know what to do with them :lol2::lol2:
> 
> even my oldest 2 male dogs dont have them anymore :lol2:


HeHe, My dog & male cat are minus their nuts! Thinking of getting Clark's removed too! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> HeHe, My dog & male cat are minus their nuts! Thinking of getting Clark's removed too! :lol2:


 
LOL he may talk in a squeaky funny voice then :lol2:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> in your first pic it looks like your turkeys stuck somewhere it shouldent be :lol2:


 haha had to scroll back up to have a look lmao


----------

